# 53.55#Snowy,32# gag,19#red grouper Plus other



## recess

We met at the house at 4am, and Nona made everyone scramble eggs, bacon, hash browns, home made tomato jam, fresh O.J. and coffee. What a way to start the day. Pulled out the drveway around 5 o'clock and stopped to put some fuel in the boat. We left out of Sherman's Cove and headed for the bait boat.It was sucha relief to have him there waiting with net in hand. With a full live well, it was off to the south to have a little fun. The seas were again as forecasted 1-3 out of the SW. But once we hit the 22 mile mark ,there was a weather cell with a water spout starting to form.We made the decision to hang on, the hook and catch some larger live baits andlet the weather cell pass. The seas dropped to 2-4 and we were off to the south to fish on a spot that we ran over last week. Joe was on fire at the first hole catching scamp. It was hard getting on the bottom thru the AJ's, if you could get there is was instant bite. Tim came up with the gag today and I was able to come up with a red grouper and a monster Trigger fish. Rob was the AJ king today, one after another came up for a quick release. We were not going to write anything about the deep drop area, but with the 53.55# snowy that Tim caught, it just had to be mentioned. We took it up to Outcast to get an accurate weight. We caught a few tile and some snowy's and left plenty there for another day. The team is jazzed about next week to be able to fish in the International. Hereare a few pictures. Gene and Crew


----------



## amberj

You do realize I am kicking myself really damn hard right now.... I am glad you guys had a good time. Great catch!!!!! Awesome PIcs!!! SOunds like it was a great day....


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

I had a blast Gene, and Tim. It was nice meeting you Rob. Thanks alot and thats is a a trip i will always remember. What a blast. These guys really know how to find the grouper. Scamps, gags, reds, yellowedge, and snowys. I think we were a couple fish short of our limit, but still a heck of a day. THANKS AGAIN!!! 

By the way TIM still holds the grouper master title...


----------



## FenderBender

Great catch!


----------



## Runned Over

AHH HA!!!! The secret to Team Recess's success is......... NONA!!!! :bowdown What a huge fish, the other fish are big, but don't look like it next to that Snow Monster!!!!

As Always, nice job!!!!


----------



## bellafishing

Nice job fellas! We fished around the marathon jacket and yellowtail reef yesterday, then went to the elbow and fished some 300+ water with decent luck. Nothing as awesome as that! Kick ass job again! 

Bob


----------



## lobsterman

You always slay the fish.


----------



## cobe killer

thats a boat load of fish right there. good job!!:clap can hardly wait to get there with ya.


----------



## user6993

> *Capt. John Rivers (6/27/2009)*Congrats on a great catch. what did that big snowy weigh?
> Tight Lines....


It weigh in at 53.55 pounds on the outcast scales. Gene


----------



## jim t

NICE haul!!!

Live bait? Jigs?

You guys are the MAN!!!:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:letsdrink:letsdrink

Jim


----------



## jjam

Awesome catch! You guys always amaze me with your encores week after week!

Keep it up guys....when I grow up I want to be just like those Recess Team guys...LOL I'd better grow up quick at my age...

It was funseeingyou guys at the fish fry!

Jimmy


----------



## reelfinatical

nice catch!!!! that snowy looks like it could swallow me whole.. big fish in those pics!!  Sweet!!


----------



## daddytime

Nice haul, don't know if I've seen a snowy that big in any reports before. If you guys carry that kind of skill/luck into next weekend, who knows what you will catch. Thanks for the report, keep it up.:usaflag


----------



## Catchin Hell

That is a really nice haul of fish... If I didn't have the itch before, I've got it now.


----------



## recess

> *jim t (6/27/2009)*NICE haul!!!
> 
> Live bait? Jigs?
> 
> You guys are the MAN!!!:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:letsdrink:letsdrink
> 
> Jim


Jim most everything was caught on cigars and ruby red lips , the yellowedge and snowys were on kingfish caught earlier that day.

TIM


----------



## Fiver

That snowy isn't all that far from the world record...another 14 pounds would have done it. I can imAgine the reaction when it popped up on the surface. 



Ok guys, I'm also pumped about the tournament. Birmingham and the wedding was ok, but I missed being out there. See you in a few days!



Brad


----------



## Redfish

Good report and a Nice Mess of Fish, Great Job Guys,:bowdown


----------



## nextstep

freakin awesome catch as always!!!

you guys areTHE bottom bumping kings!!! :bowdown


----------



## MSViking

Great catch! All I could think of looking at the fish was boy that is going to be a job cleaning those suckers!

MScontender


----------



## reelhappy

awesome !!!! another fine catch. wish i had time to talk more with you guy's at the fish fry. was great to meet ya. thank's tim for helping with getting the fish ready for the grease. you guy's are the pff grouper kings!!!!!

scot


----------



## recess

> *bellafishing (6/27/2009)*Nice job fellas! We fished around the marathon jacket and yellowtail reef yesterday, then went to the elbow and fished some 300+ water with decent luck. Nothing as awesome as that! Kick ass job again!
> 
> Bob


 Thanks Bob for the nice comment. You have one up on me. Were is the yellow tail reef? I see the jacket on radar with the boats coming and going all day. But remember we have only fished this area for four years and do not have all the reef names yet. Gene


----------



## Mullethead

Congrats on an outstanding snowy -

What did that stud trigger weigh? - gotta be pushing 9 pounds or more


----------



## Corpsman

What a beast! Congrats again guys.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

That trigger was huge.


----------



## whome

Great Catch Team Recess!!:clap


----------



## Huntinman

Now thats a Nice box of fish! Congrats fellas!


----------



## NaClH2O

Here are a few of the pictures we took yesterday on the water. I had a brain cramp when Tim was fighting the big Snowy and forgot to get video of the catch.:banghead We had another great day on the water and the seas actually laid down for us in the middle of the day. As always looking forward to the next one, but we are really looking forward to getting back in the blue water for the International.

Tim was on fire yesterday as usual,and he was taking the Grouper Master Title with a vengance this time. Well a least I get to gaff the fish.










We only deep dropped for a few minutes Saturday and I was rewarded with a Sea Bass (which will be lunch) and a quality Blue Line Tile fish.










Tim hooked up with the big Snowy. There was doubt on this one that he got a solid bite.










Now thats a Grouper.










Team Recess

Rob


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

wow!! unreal!! :bowdown:bowdown


----------



## NavySnooker

JEALOUS!!!! WISH I COULD HAVE GONE WITH YOU GUYS BEFORE MY PCS!!!! OH WELL, I CAN ALWAYS DREAM OF AN INVITE LATER IN LIFE... YOU GUYS HAVE ALWAYS DONE AN OUTSTANDING JOB... CONGRATULATIONS ON AANOTHER TRULY SUCCESSFUL TRIP.. GOD BLESS:usaflag


----------



## PompNewbie

Sweet grouper! man you guys are on fire

Good Luck in the International! :bowdown:bowdown


----------



## countryjwh

as always, that is a fine mess of fish. wish i would have had the chance to get out this weekend. was the current ripping or was it normal where ya'll were?


----------



## recess

> *countryjwh (6/28/2009)*as always, that is a fine mess of fish. wish i would have had the chance to get out this weekend. was the current ripping or was it normal where ya'll were?


Ripping is all i can say, RIPPING to the east hard.


----------



## Gulftider

> *recess (6/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *countryjwh (6/28/2009)*as always, that is a fine mess of fish. wish i would have had the chance to get out this weekend. was the current ripping or was it normal where ya'll were?
> 
> 
> 
> Ripping is all i can say, RIPPING to the east hard.
Click to expand...



it wasn't moving that hard early in the morning at the western part of the edge a little se of the nipple but when we made it to the yellow gravel it picked up a good bit but not as bad as it was a week ago. we fished in 190 to 230'. were you a little further south towards the elbow? we had a great day as well. 12 RS, 22 Scamp, 1 gag, 15 (+-)beeliners, 3 Trigs, 1 Aj, bunch of White snaps, 3 sharks, had to throw back 3 red groupers and watch them float away all about 2 inches short ...



just notice you fished sat we were out on Friday.. that must be the difference in currents. anyway you guys had a nice haul... congrats! :clap


----------



## KingMe!!!

You guys did awesome as allways. Saw you guys leaving the pass in the morning at about daybreak. Great pics and report. Good seeing you Tim at walmart.

:clap


----------



## prostreet78

that is one bad ass snowy tim wish i could have been there next time i will. good job team.:bowdown


----------



## user6993

> *Run Dover (6/27/2009)*AHH HA!!!! The secret to Team Recess's success is......... NONA!!!! :bowdown What a huge fish, the other fish are big, but don't look like it next to that Snow Monster!!!!
> 
> As Always, nice job!!!!


 Scot Oh no the secert out. Now we will have to start taking people you do not eat breakfast. LOL. You are right that little 20" ARS looks small and the 18# ARS looks like it should not be in the picture. None of the scamp were under 21". That snowy justdwarfed the other fish in the picture. Gene Team Recess


----------



## Lickety-Split

Now THATS a Snowy!!!!!!!!

Hey Gene, how bout a chunk off the shoulder?j/k. I've been runnin nothin but short trips lately and just about sick of it!!!


----------



## c-hawse

hi gene nice catch of bait you and tim got there but weres the big fish,lol

keep catching and i will keep reading

in Christ c-hawse


----------



## Captain Jake Adams

Congratulations guys on yet another outstanding trip and a snowy of a lifetime!


----------



## FLiPR

You Guy's ROCK!! Unreal!


----------



## mpmorr

Talk about the majic touch, way to go and thanks for posting.:bowdown


----------



## Ben

Great Job!!

That is a monster snowy! I really enjoy your trip reports, y'all always put a serious hurtin' on the fish!

Ben


----------



## bullfish

Great catch Jealousy setting in!! recess does it one more time.


----------



## Russian

Way to go guys. One hell of a Snowy Tim. Cant wait to get out with ya one of these days. Some killer fish for sure.


----------



## T

If that is what Nona's cooking does for you, can I come over and eat?


----------



## recess

> *T (6/29/2009)*If that is what Nona's cooking does for you, can I come over and eat?


 That's just funny right there. And remember we had a off day last saturday. Nona usually makes us home made biscuits and sauage gravy. Gene


----------



## Fiver

> *recess (6/30/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *T (6/29/2009)*If that is what Nona's cooking does for you, can I come over and eat?
> 
> 
> 
> That's just funny right there. And remember we had a off day last saturday. Nona usually makes us home made biscuits and sauage gravy. Gene
Click to expand...

mmmmmmm.....tough to beat Nona's biscuits and gravy :hungry


----------



## Ocean Man

That wasgreat trip even by yall's standards. Hell of a Snowy!!:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Fiver

Hey Gene and Tim...

Per this website, that snowy grouper may be a gulf of mexico record. The world record snowy grouper was caught off the coast North Carolina, but this may be the largest snowy grouper caught in the GOM on record: http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/action/alltackle.php?WB_code=1989http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/action/waterecords.php?WB_code=1989

Edit - I'm not sure if this is just for anglers that leave from the coast of Texas or if these are true Gulf of Mexico records. The website allows you to submit an entry for a new record, so you may want to check into that.


----------



## konz

Awesome trip guys........wow!


----------



## dailysaw

Guys well done! What a hog. a pleasure to read your reports and as always great pics. The snowy looks huge in the pics. i bet it was a blast to catch. great trip gene and again well done team recess. thats a trip to remember. gene im getting a itch to take a shot at grouper master so if you ever have a open spot, it would be my pleasure


----------



## GONU

Nice catch fellas,Tim Congrts on that huge snowy. I'm guessing you areholding the "Grouper Master" title Now. LOL:bowdown:letsdrink


----------



## recess

> *GONU (6/30/2009)*Nice catch fellas,Tim Congrts on that huge snowy. I'm guessing you areholding the "Grouper Master" title Now. LOL:bowdown:letsdrink


Kevin{or hammerhead kev} bet you thought i forgot about that one,it's good to hear from you and i'm still jelious of your current assignment. And yes i ran away with the grouper master hat this weekend, but next time there willl be some tuff competition they all want my hat but they can't have it.


----------



## 2_Much_Time

Unreal... what a fight:bowdown:bowdown


----------

